# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Eight-legged addition.

## Jace

Kamani is a Pink Toed tarantula.  No idea if it is a boy or a girl, but I've been saying "she" for some reason.  Approximately 9 months old I was told.  Has had two molts and is due for a third shortly.  Not too active right now, but I am hoping she will settle in nicely.

----------


## John Clare

I'm not sure "cute" is the right word, but definitely interesting.

----------


## Amphibians

nice!

----------


## Jace

Thanks John and Ritchie.  I agree John...cute might be stretching it, but I do love her colouring.

----------


## Amphibians

Definetely none of the arachnids I have right now would fall under "cute." But I will say I've felt that way about tarantulas in the past, esspecially the incredibly fuzzy ones. But it really all goes out the window once you see them eat.

----------


## Jace

Lol-hmmmm, I haven't fed her yet.  I am moving her to a new setup today, so she'll be a bit stressed.  Hope she'll eat tonight though.  And start making her web.  She had a nice one going previously.

----------


## Ebony

Wow Jace, I think she is very cute and too beautiful looking to be a boy. :Wink:  

I hope she/he settles in well. Keep us updated. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Jace

Thanks Ebony, I will.  I'm hoping she'll eat a cricket or two tonight...keep fingers crossed!!

----------


## lnaminneci

Jo-Anna,

She is beautiful! ( I'm getting a vibe she's a girl too)  :Stick Out Tongue:   Love her coloring, and she's very furry!
You picked out a nice name, Kamani.  I believe it's a sacred, mystical tree in Hawaii.
Hope she settles in nicely to her new home.

~Lesley~

----------


## Jace

Thank you, Lesley-and you are the first one who knew what "Kamani" is!!  Happy dance, happy dance.  As soon as I saw the name, I thought it was perfect for her.  

Here is another picture of her and one of her new setup.  I will be putting more branches in there as soon as I bake the ones I found at a local lake today.  She is likes to hid in the leaves near the top right of the tank.

----------


## John Clare

I think I'm going to start keeping House Centipedes  :Smile: .

----------


## Jace

Lol-nice.  What, 8 legs aren't enough, John?  Kamani is not that bad, is she?  She might need a shave, but other than that, she is pretty docile.  I prefer Afican Giant Millipeds over centipedes...but millipeds are useless against spiders.  But they are cuter!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jace

An update: Kamani ate her first cricket in my care-almost felt sorry for the cricket, as it didn't have a chance.  As well, less than 12 hours in her new setup, and she has started her web, something she didn't even attempt in the plastic container I put her in.  Definitely a good sign.

----------


## cricketfrog30

i like how trarantulas use frogs to watch there eggs :Big Grin:

----------


## Deku

Hmm.. I dont know if this is right. But here it goes....

I think I read somewhere that female spiders and tarantulas have a large bulbous thorax(butt), they tend to live longer than the males. 

Good thing about these, you only have to feed 6 crickets a week(I think its a week? or maybe every two weeks?). I have delt with a customer who was obssessed with arachnids. Guy had pink toeds, mexican red knees, baboon tarantula, king bird eaters, cobalt blues, and many more. 

If you want detailed caresheets for arachnids, there is a forum called "Arachnoboards" or something. But the people are really h ow do I say this... rude, and obnoxious, and a bit high headed. Sure if someone from here is a member from there and disagrees, I apologize. Just had my own personal experience, and wanted to make sure she knew what to expect. I dont know. Its certainly not like this place or caudata. :U Anywho good luck.

----------


## Deku

> I think I'm going to start keeping House Centipedes .


I once wanted to keep a desert centipede. you know? The huge ones that I think are black body, and red head? or is it other way around? and some sort of forest centipede. Nevertheless arachnids, scare me. Im more fond of slugs and snails.  Lol. But Idk if its possible to keep one.

----------


## Jace

In the last two days, she has eaten 4 crickets.  I'm just going to keep giving her food until she refuses it and then I will let her be for a few days before trying again.  She's pretty much stayed in one spot since being put into her new enclosure, but I am seeing more and more webbing happening.  I am keeping the moss damp but not moist to help with humidity and though she hasn't touched her water dish-as far as I know-she gets fresh water everyday.  I am hoping that she will molt soon and I will have a cool "show and tell" to take to work....geez, what am I, five??!!  lol

----------


## Kurt

> I once wanted to keep a desert centipede. you know? The huge ones that I think are black body, and red head? or is it other way around? and some sort of forest centipede. Nevertheless arachnids, scare me. Im more fond of slugs and snails. Lol. But I dont know if its possible to keep one.


I have kept _Scolopendra heros castaneiceps_, Sonoran red-headed centipede. Not to worry they are not arachnids, they are from the class Chilopoda.

----------


## Jace

I've never heard of a pet slug, but I used to have a snail when I was in elementary school, and my daughter brought one home from her school when she was in grade 3 or 4.  Easiest pet to care for!  I was trying to get another millipede for a while, but Canada goes back and forth on them being imported.  They should pick a side and stick with it.

----------


## flamesbane

> Thank you, Lesley-and you are the first one who knew  what "Kamani" is!!  Happy dance, happy dance.  As soon as I saw the  name, I thought it was perfect for her.  
> 
> Here is another picture of her and one of her new setup.  I will be  putting more branches in there as soon as I bake the ones I found at a  local lake today.  She is likes to hid in the leaves near the top right  of the tank.


I really like the enclosure, make sure to provide her plenty of hides! A cork bark tube is perfect, but anything similar will work.




> Hmm.. I dont know if this is right. But here it goes....
> 
> I think I read somewhere that female spiders and tarantulas have a large  bulbous thorax(butt), they tend to live longer than the males.


Females tarantulas do live longer than males, however the abdomen (tarantulas don't have a thorax, the abdomen is the "butt" and the cephalothorax aka prosoma is the "head") size has nothing to with sex. A tarantula's abdomen size is directly related to how well hydrated and fed they are. 

Only a very few species of tarantula show any sexual dimorphism until the males maturing molt. At this point the male will get leggy, skinny, and change color (normally duller, but some species get brighter such as specimens from genus Pamphobeteus), develop swollen pedipals and in some species have tibial hooks. At this point the male will live 2 months to a year before dying. Females of some species can live 20 years or more (the average for most species is closer to 10)

There are two ways to sex a tarantula before it matures, the first and most accurate is looking for the presence of spermatheca in the spider's molt. Spermatheca are the females sperm receptacle and are shed with each molt. Males lack these. This is located on the inside of the molt on the vent between the first pair of book lungs and looks like a little flap.

The second and less accurate method is by using ventral or epiandrous fusillae sexing. This method looks for the difference in hair patterns around the vent, distance between book lungs, and presence of bald spots. This method take some practice and knowledge of the species.




> Good thing about these, you only have to feed 6 crickets a week(I think  its a week? or maybe every two weeks?). I have delt with a customer who  was obssessed with arachnids. Guy had pink toeds, mexican red knees,  baboon tarantula, king bird eaters, cobalt blues, and many more.


Really the best method is to offer food once a week, but really you should base it off abdomen size. It is not uncommon for some species such as G. rosea to fast for 6+ months. Then other species such as N. chromatus will eat almost constantly.




> If you want detailed caresheets for arachnids, there is a forum called  "Arachnoboards" or something. But the people are really h ow do I say  this... rude, and obnoxious, and a bit high headed. Sure if someone from  here is a member from there and disagrees, I apologize. Just had my own  personal experience, and wanted to make sure she knew what to expect. I  dont know. Its certainly not like this place or caudata. :U Anywho good  luck.


Admittedly AB member can be a bit elitist, but it is the absolute best place to get information about tarantulas. However keep in mind there aren't really any "caresheets" for tarantulas. The reason being that there are so many species in the hobby but only 3 main care types. Aboreal, terrestrial and fossorial. 





> In the last two days, she has eaten 4 crickets.  I'm just going to keep giving her food until she refuses it and then I will let her be for a few days before trying again.  She's pretty much stayed in one spot since being put into her new enclosure, but I am seeing more and more webbing happening.  I am keeping the moss damp but not moist to help with humidity and though she hasn't touched her water dish-as far as I know-she gets fresh water everyday.  I am hoping that she will molt soon and I will have a cool "show and tell" to take to work....geez, what am I, five??!!  lol


Good call providing a water dish, make sure you keep it open and clean. Tarantulas will drink on occasion. You can also mist her enclosure, Avics will drink the droplets off the side of the glass. She will like it humid, but make sure to watch for mold. When tarantulas eat they leave behind what is known as a "bolus" that will mold in pretty short order. If you are having trouble finding them some isopods will help with clean up. A happy tarantula is a tarantula that sits in one spot. This shows she is comfortable in her enclosure. Typically when a tarantula get's close to a molt they will refuse food, and often create a space to molt on. If she flips on her back you know she is getting ready to molt, at this point make sure not to disturb her. 

If she is 9 months old she has had more than 2 molts. Tarantulas molt twice before they even look like tarantulas. When they are young they will molt every 3-4 weeks, the space between molts get longer as they get older. Adult females molt every 9 months to 18 months. Avics can actually go from post-embryo to adult in 18 months with proper feeding and temperatures. Good luck with your new addition!

----------


## Jace

*Wow, thanks for the information!  That was very very helpful.  I will be adjusting her setup a bit this weekened to ensure that she has more branches and hiding spots so she feels absolutely comfortable.  She has ventured out some, but I think she was hunting.  Most of the time she stays behind one clump of leaves.  She hasn't really done much more in terms of webbing, but I've read that some make extensive webs while others make half hearted attempts, so I haven't been overly concerned about her lack of webbing. * 

*As for sexing, while I am curious, as long as she is healthy and feeling secure, I am content with just calling it a she.  Kamani is a name that would fit either a male or a female, but the odds are I may never know.  When she does molt, I will definitely have a look at above mentioned parts...or just post them on the Forum!*

*I have been turning over the moss in the enclosure checking for mould.  I mist lightly in the morning-just enough to create a fine mist on everything, and then I check it again at night when I give her fresh water.*

*You mentioned abdomen size should be used to judge feedings-based on Kamani's pictures, do you think she was adequately fed previously?  Though she has eaten at least 5 crickets in the time I've had her, I don't notice a change in abdomen size.  Hopefully she looks healthy.*

*Thanks again for your insight and information.  I am absolutely fascinated with Kamani and I hope she will be around for a long time.*

----------


## flamesbane

> *Wow, thanks for the information!  That was very very helpful.  I will be adjusting her setup a bit this weekened to ensure that she has more branches and hiding spots so she feels absolutely comfortable.  She has ventured out some, but I think she was hunting.  Most of the time she stays behind one clump of leaves.  She hasn't really done much more in terms of webbing, but I've read that some make extensive webs while others make half hearted attempts, so I haven't been overly concerned about her lack of webbing. *


No problem, as far as hiding spots having a vertical curl of bark against the back of the tank works really well. So that the back of the tank is the back of the hide, and the entrance is at the top. Avics will actually use brom's as hides, however they don't like light so the trade off isn't really worth it. Sometimes it will take tarantulas 2 or 3 months to really get comfortable and web up an enclosure. 

I forgot to mention but the binomial name for your pinktoe is _Avicularia avicularia_. Most people in the tarantula hobby use the binomial names exclusively. 




> *As for sexing, while I am curious, as long as she is healthy and feeling secure, I am content with just calling it a she.  Kamani is a name that would fit either a male or a female, but the odds are I may never know.  When she does molt, I will definitely have a look at above mentioned parts...or just post them on the Forum!*


The only thing to watch for is if she does end up being male. Upon their maturing molt males will wander constantly looking for a mate (even refusing food and water) and at that point you might want to consider getting a female or sending him off on a breeding loan. 

However I hope she is a she! lol



> *I have been turning over the moss in the enclosure checking for mould.  I mist lightly in the morning-just enough to create a fine mist on everything, and then I check it again at night when I give her fresh water.*


Generally tarantula poop doesn't mold (it is a white milky substance) so no real worries there. The bolus looks like a small black ball of leftover cricket parts, and those you will want to remove when you see them. Certain fungi can grow in the book lungs of tarantulas and be fatal (however that is VERY rare). Another concern for removing the bolus is that it will attract mites, some of which could be parasitic to the tarantula. Isopods and springtails both help keep that possibility down. Using 100% peat moss as a substrate also helps if you end up having any mold issues. 




> *You mentioned abdomen size should be used to judge feedings-based on Kamani's pictures, do you think she was adequately fed previously?  Though she has eaten at least 5 crickets in the time I've had her, I don't notice a change in abdomen size.  Hopefully she looks healthy.*


Yes, she looks quiet healthy. A malnourished Tarantula will have a small (smaller than the promosa) and possibly wrinkled opisthosoma (abdomen). Kamani's looks nice and healthy. You will notice the biggest change in abdomen size after a molt. Once she is molted her opisthosoma will be small, but it will get fat quick once she starts eating. On that note make sure that when she does molt to wait a week or two before you feed. She will be very fragile and could potentially damage a fang trying to eat to early. (A good rule of thumb is waiting til the fangs are solid black).




> *Thanks again for your insight and information.  I am absolutely fascinated with Kamani and I hope she will be around for a long time.*


Good luck with your new addition! I do love tarantulas, my wife Cheryl posted some of my tarantula photos here: http://www.frogforum.net/other-pets/...d-keepers.html

----------


## Jace

*I'm so glad to hear she looks healthy!  The crickets I've been giving her have been gut loaded with fresh fruits and veggies, so I hope they continue to keep her healthy.  I haven't found any bolus yet, but she does most of her eating behind the silk plant backdrop and I haven't gone looking behind it yet as I don't want to stress her out.  On the weekend I will very gently go on a scouting tour to remove any leftovers.  I usually put in two crickets at a time and was told to remove any she had eaten as they could start nibbling on her.  So far, I haven't found any to remove....but I am worried that they are hiding in the moss and coming out at night and harrassing her.  Hopefully not (fingers crossed).*

*I read on a site that most tarantulas that are sold in pet stores are female-is there any truth to this?  Can their sex be controlled like geckos, based on temperature, when they are bred?  I am mostly hoping for a female because I know they live longer...and I'm not sure how getting a second one if it is a male will go over in my house....*

*Your tarantulas are absolutely gorgeous...I think I am going to be a single tarantula owner for now though....at least until I stop worrying about every little thing with her!!  Thanks for all your help.*

----------


## flamesbane

> *I'm so glad to hear she looks healthy!  The crickets I've been giving her have been gut loaded with fresh fruits and veggies, so I hope they continue to keep her healthy.  I haven't found any bolus yet, but she does most of her eating behind the silk plant backdrop and I haven't gone looking behind it yet as I don't want to stress her out.  On the weekend I will very gently go on a scouting tour to remove any leftovers.  I usually put in two crickets at a time and was told to remove any she had eaten as they could start nibbling on her.  So far, I haven't found any to remove....but I am worried that they are hiding in the moss and coming out at night and harrassing her.  Hopefully not (fingers crossed).*


The big issue with the crickets bothering her is if she is molting, or fresh molted then they could potentially nibble or hurt her. Once she settles in and gets some webbing in there you can always drop the crickets in her "web" (it won't be a web like an orb weaver...it will look more like curtains) so that you will know right away when she gets them. If you are still worried roaches (B. dubia) are always an excellent option.




> *I read on a site that most tarantulas that are sold in pet stores are female-is there any truth to this?  Can their sex be controlled like geckos, based on temperature, when they are bred?  I am mostly hoping for a female because I know they live longer...and I'm not sure how getting a second one if it is a male will go over in my house....*


No, actually more often then not tarantulas sold in pet stores are male (with avics it is 50/50). This is because almost all tarantulas in pet stores are wild caught, and it is much easier to catch a wandering Mature Male than a hidden female. Tarantula sacs are 50/50 sex wise, however there is some evidence to support a higher number of males 70/30 males to females. None of that is proven mind you. 




> *Your tarantulas are absolutely gorgeous...I think I am going to be a single tarantula owner for now though....at least until I stop worrying about every little thing with her!!  Thanks for all your help.*


Most people can't just keep one tarantulas, they are quiet addictive. The big thing about tarantulas is not to worry, treat her like a plant and she will do fine. They are very low maintenance, and most are quiet hardy! Enjoy your new addition (and the ones that are to come  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------


## Jace

*I probably should have mentioned this sooner, but the only plants I can keep alive are bamboo, peperomia and ficus.....my track record with anything else is rather dismal.  So hopefully Kamani will be easier to take care of than say...and African Violet.  I have a dead one of those on my deck.    The only real thing I am concerned about is crickets hurting her and the humidity level.  I live in a desert like place and we are going through a heat wave.  My house does not have adequate air conditioning, so we have fans constantly going to just keep the air moving.  Unfortunately, it dries everything out, and I am constantly misting my frogs, toads, geckos and now spider to ensure no-one gets too dry.  Kamani does NOT like the mistings, though I never spray her direct, and try to keep the nozzle of the spray bottle close to the moss.  She still kind of panics and goes deeper into the silk plant. * 

*Would you perhaps know what temperature to bake sticks in the oven to sterilize them?  I found some great ones at a local lake that I think Kamani would enjoy, but I don't want to risk introducing anything into her home that could harm her.*

*I am quite taken with your tarantula, H. longipes.  The colouring is just amazing.  How many tarantulas do you have in total?  I'm going to let Kamani be the judge of whether I deserve any more of these amazing animals...if she thrives, then I am always up for another one! *

----------


## Deku

Hmm try fixing the a/c and get the temp in her tank to the right temps. Also for misting your frogs and stuff. Try getting a fogger. Let it run daily for 30minutes. It wont stress t hem out. I do it alot to my tree frog. He likes it alot. :]

----------


## flamesbane

> *I probably should have mentioned this sooner, but the only plants I can keep alive are bamboo, peperomia and ficus.....my track record with anything else is rather dismal.  So hopefully Kamani will be easier to take care of than say...and African Violet.  I have a dead one of those on my deck.    The only real thing I am concerned about is crickets hurting her and the humidity level.  I live in a desert like place and we are going through a heat wave.  My house does not have adequate air conditioning, so we have fans constantly going to just keep the air moving.  Unfortunately, it dries everything out, and I am constantly misting my frogs, toads, geckos and now spider to ensure no-one gets too dry.  Kamani does NOT like the mistings, though I never spray her direct, and try to keep the nozzle of the spray bottle close to the moss.  She still kind of panics and goes deeper into the silk plant. *


Yeah, make sure not to mist her directly. If you put in a substrate like peat moss or eco-earth and actually wet part of the substrate down and it will help with the humidity. Also, you can restrict the ventilation on the tank, that will help as well. 




> *Would you perhaps know what temperature to bake sticks in the oven to sterilize them?  I found some great ones at a local lake that I think Kamani would enjoy, but I don't want to risk introducing anything into her home that could harm her.*


I boil all the pieces I collect and then back them at 250 or 300 degrees until they are dry (it doesn't take to long). The only thing you really have to worry about introducing are mites. 




> *I am quite taken with your tarantula, H. longipes.  The colouring is just amazing.  How many tarantulas do you have in total?  I'm going to let Kamani be the judge of whether I deserve any more of these amazing animals...if she thrives, then I am always up for another one! *


Thanks, my H. longipes is one of the gems of my collection. They are hard to find as they are often mis-ID'd or missold (H. lividum are sometimes sold as H. longipes). They are definitely not a beginner Tarantula, and being the Haplopelma genus they are fossorial (this means they are obligate burrowers) to the point that some people call Haplopelma's "pet holes". They are also very fast and very defensive.

I currently have around 60 tarantulas, most of which are listed in my profile though some are not.

----------


## Jace

*60 tarantulas.....I think I would be handed divorce papers if I brought that many into the house.  Do you breed them, or rescue them, to have that many?  Between the frogs and the tarantulas, your house must be an amazing place to be!*

*I think I mentioned to your wife what a beauty H. longipes was and she mentioned it was definitely not a beginner tarantula.  I've never even heard of one before; most of the ones I see are the Pink toe and Rose hair.  I found a tarantula book I want that tells of a variety of species, so if nothing else, I can read about them.*

*Sorry to bug you with another questions, but because of the extreme heat wave we are experiencing, I just want to make sure Kamani is alright.  She is currently set up in our living room that can hit 30 degrees Celcius (86 degree Fahrenheit) but our kitchen that has the air conditioner can be 10-15 degrees cooler (almost chilly by comparison!)...what temperature-of the two-would be best for her?  She did not eat anything last night, but very effectively caught and is currently eating a cricket as I write this.  That was very neat to see, I might add.  I was surprised to see her hunting out in the relative open with me sitting right there watching her.*

*I will boil and bake the sticks tomorrow and get them set up for her.  No new webbing yet...I hope that will change with more branches and a bark hide, if I can find one.  Have I said thanks for all your help?  Lol-thank you!*

----------


## flamesbane

> *60 tarantulas.....I think I would be handed divorce papers if I brought that many into the house.  Do you breed them, or rescue them, to have that many?  Between the frogs and the tarantulas, your house must be an amazing place to be!*


I pretty much just have that many...lol...we have a frog/tarantula room...




> *I think I mentioned to your wife what a beauty H. longipes was and she mentioned it was definitely not a beginner tarantula.  I've never even heard of one before; most of the ones I see are the Pink toe and Rose hair.  I found a tarantula book I want that tells of a variety of species, so if nothing else, I can read about them.*


Browsing Arachnoboards or tarantulas.us will let you see some pretty neat tarantulas as well.




> *Sorry to bug you with another questions, but because of the extreme heat wave we are experiencing, I just want to make sure Kamani is alright.  She is currently set up in our living room that can hit 30 degrees Celcius (86 degree Fahrenheit) but our kitchen that has the air conditioner can be 10-15 degrees cooler (almost chilly by comparison!)...what temperature-of the two-would be best for her?  She did not eat anything last night, but very effectively caught and is currently eating a cricket as I write this.  That was very neat to see, I might add.  I was surprised to see her hunting out in the relative open with me sitting right there watching her.*
> 
> *I will boil and bake the sticks tomorrow and get them set up for her.  No new webbing yet...I hope that will change with more branches and a bark hide, if I can find one.  Have I said thanks for all your help?  Lol-thank you!*


No problem, as far as temps; generally if you are comfortable she is. 30C is a bit on the warm side though...If you can find some pieces of bark you can actually make you own hide with a hot glue gun pretty easily...I will try to get some pics of some I have done later.

Again no problem!

----------


## Jace

*I found a website called "Tarantula Canada" based in Quebec that does captive breeding programs of a variety of tarantulas.  I fell in love with an A. versicolor-I think that is going to be my next one.  From what I can find, it has a pretty good rep, so I am going to do some more digging into it and maybe save up and order a tarantula from them.  I guess you were right-can't stop at just one!*

*Kamani has eaten lots the last few days.  I am trying to feed her during the day so that I can see whether she is eating the crickets or not.  Though I was told she was getting ready to molt, she is still eating quite a lot and hasn't done any more webbing.  It has been amazing to watch her hunt the last few nights. * 

*I would love to see some pics of your setups, especially for any arboreal spiders.  She seems pretty comfortable, but I am going to spruce up her digs a bit as I want her to behave as naturally as she can...you know, living in a glass box like she is.*

*One other quick question: I know she is still pretty young, but exactly how much and how often should I feed her?  She usually accepts two or three crickets every other night.  Is that enough for her?  Oh, and do the crickets need to be dusted with any calcium or vitamins?  I am finding conflicting info on various sites.  Thanks (again-lol).*

----------


## flamesbane

> *I found a website called "Tarantula Canada" based in Quebec that does captive breeding programs of a variety of tarantulas.  I fell in love with an A. versicolor-I think that is going to be my next one.  From what I can find, it has a pretty good rep, so I am going to do some more digging into it and maybe save up and order a tarantula from them.  I guess you were right-can't stop at just one!*


Local groups are the best, and A. versicolors are absolutely beautiful! If you order keep in mind you will likely be getting a sling (spiderling), which is cool on one hand because you get to watch them grow. I have some versicolor slings I will try to take a pic of so you can see how small they are. However they can be very fragile (Avics. especially so), and you won't have any clue on sex. Generally with slings I like to get 2 or 3 of the same species that way I have pretty good chance of getting a female. I was skimming their site, and you should try to pick up a L. parahybana as well they grow really fast and are eating machines. 




> *Kamani has eaten lots the last few days.  I am trying to feed her during the day so that I can see whether she is eating the crickets or not.  Though I was told she was getting ready to molt, she is still eating quite a lot and hasn't done any more webbing.  It has been amazing to watch her hunt the last few nights. *


They will generally go off feed a few weeks before a molt. No need to worry though, she will molt when she gets ready. Some species will go years between molts. 



> *I would love to see some pics of your setups, especially for any arboreal spiders.  She seems pretty comfortable, but I am going to spruce up her digs a bit as I want her to behave as naturally as she can...you know, living in a glass box like she is.*


I will try to get some pics later, but they are very simple. For sub-adult arboreals I keep them in a 1 gallon plastic container with a curl of cork bark and a pothos sprig. For some of my terrestrials it is literally just substrate and a water dish. 




> *One other quick question: I know she is still pretty young, but exactly how much and how often should I feed her?  She usually accepts two or three crickets every other night.  Is that enough for her?  Oh, and do the crickets need to be dusted with any calcium or vitamins?  I am finding conflicting info on various sites.  Thanks (again-lol).*


Tarantulas aren't like reptiles or amphibians, she will stop when she is full. Feed her 1-3 crickets once or twice per week and remove the food if she doesn't eat it (this is were a smaller enclosure is sometimes better). Don't dust your crickets, or their food when you gut load. Too much calcium has been rumored to cause what is known as a "wet molt" were the tarantula doesn't molt properly. This has never been proven, but to be safe don't dust. You're welcome and glad to help!


**Added by Edit**

A quick note on using found wood (I have posted this elsewhere):

The aromatic oils in cedar repel insects (that is why is is used in  cabinets) so I can't imagine that it would be good for your T's. Hemlock  also contains aromatic oils so I would be careful with it to. Pretty  much all softwood/evergreen/gymnosperms trees contain greater amounts of  aromatic oil than hardwood/deciduous/angiosperms (these groups are not  that clear cut, I am being very general).

Woods that are resistant to decay (though not necessarily to mold) and that don't contain high concentration aromatic oils are:

Black Locust
Osage Orange
Red Mulberry
White Oak
Sassafras

Keep in mind though that all sapwood (in trees native to North America)  is susceptible to decay and mold, and that most heartwood contains some  extractive (waxes, oils, resins, gums, tannins, and aromatic agents.)  and most of these are toxic to insects, and so the may be toxic to T's  as well. Letting the wood "cure" (dry out) for a long period of time  will help reduce this.

----------


## Jace

*Thanks for the information on the wood.  I have left the wood to really dry out on my carport as I did fish it out of the water of a local lake.  I am going to bake it and then use it in my terriariums.  I am trying to find a cheaper way of setting up my frog and spider homes as the wood you buy in a pet store can be overly expensive.  I am concerned about mites and whatnot, but if I cure the wood over several weeks, it should be okay.*

*I haven't been dusting the crickets at all, nor do I dust their food.  Glad I nailed that part!!  I will pick two or three days a week and give her the recommended crickets and go from there.  Unlike with frogs and geckos, it's hard to tell if a spider is getting enough sometimes.*

*This morning I noticed more webbing.  Does this mean she might be getting prepared to molt?  Should I increase the humidity to help her?*

*I looked up L. parachybana-gorgeous looking spider but I was surprised at how big they can get!!  8-10"!!  My largest African Giant Bullfrog is 9" and I just can't imagine a tarantula that big.  However, I think I might do some more research as the look and size of that one has definitely peaked my interest!! *

----------


## Jace

I managed to take a couple of pics of her webbing; it's pretty much doubled what she had before.  Busy girl last night!!

----------


## flamesbane

> *Thanks for the information on the wood.  I have left the wood to really dry out on my carport as I did fish it out of the water of a local lake.  I am going to bake it and then use it in my terriariums.  I am trying to find a cheaper way of setting up my frog and spider homes as the wood you buy in a pet store can be overly expensive.  I am concerned about mites and whatnot, but if I cure the wood over several weeks, it should be okay.*


As long as you let it cure it will be fine, some people even microwave wood to sterilize it.




> *I haven't been dusting the crickets at all, nor do I dust their food.  Glad I nailed that part!!  I will pick two or three days a week and give her the recommended crickets and go from there.  Unlike with frogs and geckos, it's hard to tell if a spider is getting enough sometimes.*


As long as the opisthosoma is plump she is fine.




> *This morning I noticed more webbing.  Does this mean she might be getting prepared to molt?  Should I increase the humidity to help her?*


Probably not if she just took food. Most tarantula will fast for a little while before they molt. However avics do like high humidity, so keep it pretty humid in there anyway and she will be fine when she gets ready to molt. 




> *I looked up L. parachybana-gorgeous looking spider but I was surprised at how big they can get!!  8-10"!!  My largest African Giant Bullfrog is 9" and I just can't imagine a tarantula that big.  However, I think I might do some more research as the look and size of that one has definitely peaked my interest!! *


I had a mature male that was 11.5" so they do get big. On the plus side they are super cheap and little eating machines.




> I managed to take a couple of pics of her webbing; it's pretty much doubled what she had before.  Busy girl last night!!


She definitely looks like she is getting comfy!

Now for those pics:



A shot down my female P. pederseni's enclosure, you can see her in the lower right hand corner. This is the simplest way to keep arboreal tarantulas.



Here is a shot of the same enclosure from the side.



How I keep slings



A. versicolor sling with my thumb for comparison. 



Inside the little versi's home.



N. chromatus enclosure.



A picture of the N. chromatus.



Juvie. female L. parahybana in her hide



The L.P.'s enclosure, showing the hide I made. 



Same enclosure from the front



Juvie Female G. pulchra



Giving her a roach



Going in for the bite.



And supper time!

----------


## Jace

*First, your pics....wow.  Thank you for sharing.  How do you open up the top of the arboreals setup if there is webbing near the top?  I would feel guilty if I wrecked Kamani's hard efforts.  Especially since hers is looking more and more like a tunnel.  I am worried about her setup being a bit large in terms of her being able to hunt the crickets I put in there, but I like the front opening doors......*

*I am so taken with the A. versicolors!!  I have drooled over them in my new tarantula book and yours are absolutely gorgeous.  I can't believe how small the slings are.  I can see what you mean by them being so fragile-how could they possible survive being shipped?  However, I discovered one for sale at my local pet store.  Rather, it says "Antilles Pink Toe".  It is on sale for $90, down from $120.  I can't get a good look at the actual tarantula as there is a lot of webbing in the setup.*

*Your juvie L.P. looks really neat upclose.  How big is she right now?  An 11.5" male you had??  I'm not sure how that big of a spider would go over in this house...but I will do some more reading on them for sure.*

*Would Kamani be able to handle a hissing roach do you think?  I'm not sure if I could get the roach to climb the silk plant I have....she might like the treat and I have 18 of them on top of my entertainment unit...with more on the way....Very neat to see the pic sequence of your G. pulchra hunting.  That is a gorgeous looking spider, too.  I am starting to understand your love of tarantulas. * 

*I will keep Kamanis' tank misted and her dish topped with water.  I have yet to see her drink, but she is obviously quite busy once the lights go off at night.  Her tunnel is coming along very niely.  When I go to the lake this Saturday, I am going to check out some tree bark and possible bring some home to make a hide for her.  I've already taken measurements from the outside of the tank, but she still didn't like the tape measure.  Now, back to my tarantula book...which is also coming with me to the lake!!*

----------


## Musicpanda

I wish I had a Goliath Spider  :Stick Out Tongue:  big and fuzzy is a must for me when it comes to spiders, I'm scared of the small ones not knowing were they will strike me next... Nice pet Jo-Anna!  :Smile:  I don't know much about spiders but sure is a looker  :Smile:

----------


## Jace

*Thank you, Leonard.  With Wills' help, reading and observing Kamani, I have learned a lot, and still have lots to go.  I was really ignorant about tarantulas, and now I can really understand the fascination and intrigue surrounding them.  I'm still worried about her first molt and whether she is eating enough, but I have to learn to just relax and go with the flow....lol!*

----------


## flamesbane

I some how forgot about this thread...lol




> *First, your pics....wow.  Thank you for sharing.  How do you open up the top of the arboreals setup if there is webbing near the top?  I would feel guilty if I wrecked Kamani's hard efforts.  Especially since hers is looking more and more like a tunnel.  I am worried about her setup being a bit large in terms of her being able to hunt the crickets I put in there, but I like the front opening doors......*


Tarantulas aren't very bright, however after their web gets damaged a few times they will generally quit building there. If your girl make a good tube web just drop her food into the opening. I like to crush the heads of the prey when I go this, that way I can remove it later if the T isn't hungry.




> *I am so taken with the A. versicolors!!  I have drooled over them in my new tarantula book and yours are absolutely gorgeous.  I can't believe how small the slings are.  I can see what you mean by them being so fragile-how could they possible survive being shipped?  However, I discovered one for sale at my local pet store.  Rather, it says "Antilles Pink Toe".  It is on sale for $90, down from $120.  I can't get a good look at the actual tarantula as there is a lot of webbing in the setup.*


A. versicolors are beautiful T's, but one problem with Avics in general is that their genetics are very murky. They crossbreed regularly in the wild and are often imported under incorrect names. So it would be hard to say what your pet store may actually have. 



> *Your juvie L.P. looks really neat upclose.  How big is she right now?  An 11.5" male you had??  I'm not sure how that big of a spider would go over in this house...but I will do some more reading on them for sure.*



She recently molted and is right under 6"




> *Would Kamani be able to handle a hissing roach do you think?  I'm not sure if I could get the roach to climb the silk plant I have....she might like the treat and I have 18 of them on top of my entertainment unit...with more on the way....**.Very neat to see the pic sequence of your G.  pulchra hunting.  That is a gorgeous looking spider, too.  I am starting  to understand your love of tarantulas.*


She would probably be able to handle a large nymph, especially one that is fresh molted. Try feeding it to her off tongs, that way you make sure she get her meal.





> *Thank you, Leonard.  With Wills' help, reading and observing Kamani, I have learned a lot, and still have lots to go.  I was really ignorant about tarantulas, and now I can really understand the fascination and intrigue surrounding them.  I'm still worried about her first molt and whether she is eating enough, but I have to learn to just relax and go with the flow....lol!*


Tarantulas are a lot like bonsai, they take a lot of patience! That's why more are better, you've always got one molting or eating or doing something else!

----------


## Jace

*Lol-I am trying to decide whether I should get another tarantula.  There is a Rosehair at work that I love, and is small and cute.  The Antilles is still there as well, but I don't have the proper setup for her.  Yet.....*

----------

